# "taking a break"



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's one of my mom's does just "taking a break" after a long day of showing .


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

on a side note. I had a pretty good trip to Colorado. The trip to Colorado was long since we were given the wrong directions and it took us longer to get there. The return trip was good 'till we got two hours from home and the truck blew a tire. But, we made it and I came home today-I stayed the night at a friends place since we got in so late. I would love to move to Colorado-it is so beautiful there!!.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I have never seen a goat sit like that :ROFL:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Never seen this :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG! I laughed so hard when I saw this. I had to save this pic. I LOVE it! I'll have to put it up in my milking room.


"Don't bother me. I'm eating..."


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE IT!

Poor girl had to be pooped! She looks like a dog sitting there :ROFL:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Is all I have to say! :slapfloor:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... now that........... is so interesting and cute......she is adorable......  :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome photo and really funny. Looks like it belongs in a motivational poster or goat calendar. Thanks for sharing this, really cracked me up.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. She is beautiful

where in Colorado did you go? What show was going on? Did I miss one?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Acctually, the show was going on here. A fellow LaMancha breeder friend of mine and I had to go to Lyons Colorado to drop off some goats that she had sold and this was the only week the person could pick them up, so while we were over that way she stopped and visited a long time friend of hers who also raises LaManchas. Another LaMancha breeder and her husband had goat business to settle so they came on over from Kentucky and I bought two does from them and bought some semen from the gal in Colorado.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Hehe, that is so great. I've never seen a goat sit like that.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

:ROFL: I love it! What a great picture! 

Deidre


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess from what dad says she went to ran in the pen to get up on the stand and went a bit to quickly and landed like that and then just stayed there for a bit-long enough for a lady who just happened to have a camera to snap a shot.


----------

